# Corn Cob Pen



## alanemorrison (Sep 12, 2019)

I have been enjoying eating my homegrown corn cobs ( grown in my green house as it is Northern Ireland )
I have seen pictures of corn cob pens and seek advice from folk who have already experience making them.
Thanks
Alan


----------



## Wayne (Sep 12, 2019)

The Library has this article :





						Corn Cob Pen Blank
					

Eat the Corn and Make a Pen  Click on the image below to begin download of PDF.    Author: Pat Lawson



					www.penturners.org
				




Scour the Library, we got stuff!


----------



## leehljp (Sep 12, 2019)

I made one a long time ago (10+ years ago) from a fresh corn cob. Worked OK, but I think it does better with dried corn on the cob, and small ears at that.  I live in a heavy agricultural area of the US and there are wide ranges of corn cob sizes depending on the type and purpose. Larger ears will give you nothing but pith on a pen. Some feed supply stores have smaller dried corn for animal feed. Those are good (here in the States). For my fresh corn cob, I microwaved it for about 20 seconds and let it set for about 5 to 10 minutes; repeat that about 6 to 10 times.  let it set a day or two and try it again in the microwave. DON"T run it more than 20 seconds or it will BURN.

Back in the early day, people would soak CA all inside and around the cob to make it into a pen. Turn it down a little and soak more CA onto and in it. Repeat. I think today, most would soak it is stabilizer and pull a vacuum (on a dry cob).


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 12, 2019)

Upper right corner is a search button. Type in there corn cob pens and you get hits on threads that deal with that type pen. Maybe something in there can help along with what Wayne stated.


----------



## alanemorrison (Sep 13, 2019)

Wayne said:


> Scour the Library, we got stuff!


Thanks Wayne. The library is my first port of call. I have read the article that you mentioned and wanted some more meat and bones from other peoples experience eg Hank's reply.
Thanks again
Alan


----------



## alanemorrison (Sep 13, 2019)

leehljp said:


> I microwaved it for about 20 seconds and let it set for about 5 to 10 minutes; repeat that about 6 to 10 times.  let it set a day or two and try it again in the microwave. DON"T run it more than 20 seconds or it will BURN.
> [/QUOTE
> Thanks for the info, Hank. I wanted to try one for the novelty, but not with having to use loads of CA. I may give the microwave a go.
> Thank you
> Alan


----------



## Mike8850 (Sep 13, 2019)

I use field corn to make my corn cob pens. I live in a farming area so at harvest time the raw material is fairly cheap just go out after the combine.
Field corn cobs are very dry when harvested so a little while in a toaster oven and they're ready to go.
I have been experimenting with stabilizing the cobs and think it might be the way to go.
Mike


----------



## magpens (Sep 13, 2019)

I would recommend using small cobs, about half the size of a pen up to the length of the pen.

I would also recommend stabilizing .... perhaps very simply by soaking in the Minwax product called "Wood Hardener" or similar.
Soak for half an hour then remove and dry for 3 days. . Easier and better than using tons of CA.


----------

